# Immigrating to Spain with HIV



## goodstafford (11 mo ago)

I am hoping to hear from someone who's been through the experience of getting coverage for health care and/or prescription drugs for HIV as a preexisting condition (immigrating from USA).

It sounds like private insurance either won't issue a policy at all or would exclude treatment and the meds, and the premiums I've seen for this are upwards of 1,600 euros monthly. But if I understand correctly, if one can make it through a year of these high rates (on a Golden Visa), it's possible after the first year to buy into the Convenio Especial which does cover preexisting conditions (but not meds) and then premiums will be 60 euros instead of 1,600. Is this swing of extremes in fact the way it works?

And do people in this position just pay for HIV meds out of pocket? The website in Spain that lists retail prices of drugs tells me they cost over 1,000 euros monthly. So I was just wondering if that's in fact what immigrants to Spain pay.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goodstafford said:


> I am hoping to hear from someone who's been through the experience of getting coverage for health care and/or prescription drugs for HIV as a preexisting condition (immigrating from USA).
> 
> It sounds like private insurance either won't issue a policy at all or would exclude treatment and the meds, and the premiums I've seen for this are upwards of 1,600 euros monthly. But if I understand correctly, if one can make it through a year of these high rates (on a Golden Visa), it's possible after the first year to buy into the Convenio Especial which does cover preexisting conditions (but not meds) and then premiums will be 60 euros instead of 1,600. Is this swing of extremes in fact the way it works?
> 
> ...


Hi!

I think that you'll struggle to find insurance which is acceptable for the visa, unfortunately.

However, even if you do & are able to join the _convenio especial_ after the first year, you would still have to pay full price for all medications, as prescriptions aren't covered.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> I think that you'll struggle to find insurance which is acceptable for the visa, unfortunately.


You will also find that when applying for your visa, you need to enclose a medical certificate completed by a doctor that you are free from certain specified conditions. I don't know if it includes HIV but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree you'll probably struggle to find acceptable medical cover however (apparently) of itself HIV should not be a bar to immigration.



HIVTravel - Regulations on Entry, Stay and Residence for PLHIV


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I have an canadian client who immigrated to spain with hiv so there is a way. There is a policy out there for you, it is if you can afford it.

I know you are wanting to immigrate to Spain but France I think has a lower income threshold for entry and once residence as hiv is considered in the same category as diabetes and other long term, non reversible conditions, 100% of all medical, plus medication is paid for thru the state system.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think that you'll struggle to find insurance which is acceptable for the visa, unfortunately.
> 
> However, even if you do & are able to join the _convenio especial_ after the first year, you would still have to pay full price for all medications, as prescriptions aren't covered.


The cost out-of-pocket for meds is minimal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> The cost out-of-pocket for meds is minimal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That depends on the meds. 

I can't speak for HIV meds, but an inhaler my daughter used to have would have been over 80€ at full cost.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

My Ventolin inhaler is 2.54 euros and my Relvar Elliptar is 21.40 euros both over the counter.


----------

